# 08/09 Northwave Decade SL Review



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

*08/09 Northwave Decade SL Boots Review*

*NOTE UPDATED REVIEWS BELOW*

I bought Northwave Decade SL boots yesterday, here is my initial review after one day of riding:

Response 8/10

The soft liner which is responsible for the comfort does compromise response slightly, however, These boots are still very responsive. In addition, due to the comfort, you will almost forget they are there and not have to worry if doing something is going to aggravate your foot. My previous boot of choice were 32's and it takes a bit to get used to the softer liner, but once I got into it, there were no issues at all.


Comfort 10/10 

Hands down the most comfortable boots I have ever owned or had the pleasure of trying. After a whole day of riding, there were no pressure points, no soreness and they still felt great. The plus side of a very comfortable boot is that you can ride all day and even toward the end you aren't worried if doing something will aggravate anything in your foot. With 32 boots, I always found myself hesitant at the end of the day, as the boots seemed to get more uncomfortable as the day went on. They come with a quality insole as well, that has some mild arch support built in.

Lacing 7/10

The lacing system is quite cool, with the lower and upper zone lacing systems being separate. I can tighten them to where I like them and they stay put. The only issue I have is that stashing the excess is a bit annoying, perhaps the pockets will expand as time goes. The lacing system has a 2 year warranty.

Quality 10/10

I gotta say, I have not seen any boots put together this well. Lots of double stitching, metal parts, and a a genuine leather shell. Leather, while requiring more care, will last a lot longer than synthetic. The whole fit and finish of the boot makes my previous 32 boots look like something put together by a 5 year old (no offense to 5 year olds). 

Overall, I am very impressed with these boots. I was under the impression that Northwave was a 'cheap' brand, but these are so for a very impressive boot. I would recommend them to anyone. In addition, it makes me curious about Drake bindings (Northwave sister company). I will probably try a pair of them when I buy a new set-up.

Thirty Two and others could learn a thing or two from these guys. If you are looking for boots, I would suggest giving Northwave a try. *(SEE UPDATE BELOW)*

They fit true to size.

=============================================================================================

*UPDATE 2009-NOV-15*
Long Term Update:

Long Term Review - 1 season/40+ days

Durability 8/10

After 40+ days of riding, they are still relatively stiff and show very little wear. They are not coming apart anywhere. A couple of things of note, I had to replace the liner laces farly early, and the SL laces are showing wear and will need to be repalced. That being said, laces are a bit of a wear item and I don't think reflect a quality issue. That being said, they should last longer, so I have to take a few points off. The quality is top notch.

Comfort 10/10
Now that they are worn in, they are more comfortable than before. In addition, I learned to make sure I didn't crank them down too much, they work great with the laces tight while still being comfortable.

Response 8/10
Response remains the same as the first day I rode them

I would definitely buy another pair. *(SEE UPDATE BELOW)*

=============================================================================================

*UPDATE 2009-NOV-19*
Another update:

*Customer Service 2/10

Their customer service is dismal. One of my laces is on the verge of giving out, and trying to get replacements from them is like pulling teeth... and this is while the boots are under warranty. I have been told to go out and find laces on my own, and if I can't, then they will see if they can send me some that will work.*

*For this reason, I cannot recommend Northwave boots.* :thumbsdown:

*A product is only as good as the service behind it.*


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Long Term Review - 1 season/40+ days

Durability 8/10

After 40+ days of riding, they are still relatively stiff and show very little wear. They are not coming apart anywhere. A couple of things of note, I had to replace the liner laces farly early, and the SL laces are showing wear and will need to be repalced. That being said, laces are a bit of a wear item and I don't think reflect a quality issue. That being said, they should last longer, so I have to take a few points off. The quality is top notch.

Comfort 10/10
Now that they are worn in, they are more comfortable than before. In addition, I learned to make sure I didnt crank them down too much, they work great with the laces tight while still being comfortable.

Response 8/10
Response reamins the same as the first day I rode them

I would definitely buy another pair.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Have you had the pleasure of yanking on the inner laces and they come undone and you punch yourself in the face?


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

Great review! I've got the same expirience with them and agree with your score in all points.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Another update:

Customer Service 2/10

Their customer service is dismal. One of my laces is on the verge of giving out, and trying to get replacements from them is like pulling teeth... and this is while the boots are under warranty. I have been told to go out and find laces on my own, and if I can't, then they will see if they can send me some that will work.

*For this reason, I cannot recommend Northwave boots.* :thumbsdown:

A product is only as good as the service behind it.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Zee said:


> Another update:
> 
> Customer Service 2/10
> 
> ...



WHAT? Seriously? That is weaksauce!!!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I know! I'm not asking for a new pair of boots, just new laces. Mine are fraying badly at the locks... I'll call around to see if I can find some... I figure I have maybe 3-4 days on one of the laces in my left boot. If it hadn't been for your post, it probably would have snapped while I was at Revelstoke or something.

Maybe I'm just used to great companies like Never Summer and Rome.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah I had some fraying at the locks too but it snapped at the barrel. How do yours look where they rub on the edges of the 2 barrels?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

A little bit of wear at the barrels, but I don't tighten them at that point too much.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

UPDATE:

The SL lace snapped today. I would strongly suggest against buying any Northwave boots with the SL lacing. I am still looking for replacement laces.


----------

